# Physical status and extreme age modifiers



## CONNIE214 (Mar 29, 2011)

Is anyone billing anesthesia as a hospital based provider where the anesthesia is billed with the hospital bill and getting paid for the physical modifiers P3-P5 or the extreme age modifier 99100 from Medicare?


----------



## lovetocode (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, we code for the physical status modifiers P3-P5 and get paid from Medicare.  We do not bill for the 99100 age modifier (Medicare will not pay for it or emergencies (99140).)


----------

